# Why the disrespect?



## cpmorgan (Nov 29, 2008)

I wonder why Older Masons treat the younger ones so harshly. Were we not raised as well? I earned the respect, I respect all the brothers in my Lodge, I AM a Master Mason. What will it take to get everyone else in my lodge to treat me like one? Am I doomed to be treated like an EA or FC for the rest of my life?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 29, 2008)

That's a great question and I know for a fact there are many of us "younger" Brothers who have dealt with that issue. On the upside, I think many of the older Brothers are finally passing the torch to the younger generation. They cannot expect Freemasonry to grow when they do nothing to promote it. Fundraising isn't the only thing a Lodge should do publicly. I think the more young guys take responsibility with the wisdom and support from our older Brothers, the more Freemasonry will flourish.


----------



## Brother Secretary (Nov 29, 2008)

no not at all, have heart young brother. On behalf of my Brothers I apologize. Perhaps you should remind those being unduly harsh of the FC charge: to admonish with friendship.

It's been my experience that most older masons are warm kind open and welcoming men. I'm sorry you've had that experience. Perhaps you should affiliate with another lodge. Or find several men your age of similar thinking and masonic values and bring them into your lodge. turn the tide as it were


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 29, 2008)

What I have seen personally in my lodge is that younger men sometimes do not learn the lesson of the compasses and go off the deep end with "changes," without seeking the counsel of the "ancient" brethren.  We have since bridged this gap at our lodge, and all is well.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 29, 2008)

I know Brother Joey and I have been pretty agressive on trying to bring changes, and the key is involvement. Our older Brethren are more accepting when you attempt to involve them in the process and ask for their advice. Diplomacy works wonders..lol


----------



## Joey (Nov 29, 2008)

blake said:


> I know Brother Joey and I have been pretty agressive on trying to bring changes, and the key is involvement. Our older Brethren are more accepting when you attempt to involve them in the process and ask for their advice. Diplomacy works wonders..lol



That's true.... And, since at the the age of 27 I have been put into a very unique situation...... 
I was the Senior Warden until the death of our Worshipful Master back in late September....... Since I am the Master Pro Tem for the rest of this year it has kind of put me in a "catch 22" situation......
I am earning the respect of the older brothers.... but it's been very slow in coming thus far......
Like I told them at my first official meeting.... "All I can do is the very best that I can"


----------



## Brother Secretary (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm reminded of moving out of my parents home and going off to college. Mom started crying. Being the analytical type I asked, "why you flappin' about Ma? you've known this day was coming for 17 years." She gave me a big hug and said, "yeah, but you know everything I ever let go of had claw marks on it."

Let's keep in mind that many of our old timers have a long devoted very profound and deep love of the craft. It can be difficult to let go... be replaced... see the next generation of leadership taking up the mantle...


----------



## rhitland (Nov 29, 2008)

_"yeah, but you know everything I ever let go of had claw marks on it."_

Well said Brother we should all keep this in mind it rings straight to the core of all our older Brothers issues. IF they are involved as hard as it may be at times you will be the one getting the rewards for your efforts win or lose. 

Moms are so wise!


----------



## js4253 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm all for making change to better our fraternity.  We must, however, be very cautious not to go overboard.  Remember, one of the things that excited our curiosity was the age old traditions of Freemasonry.
We do need to work on attendance and attracting good men.  I think if we had good attendance, good participation, good fellowship and plenty of money we would all be happy.


----------



## Wingnut (Nov 30, 2008)

and don't tamper with untempered mortar...

While the enthusiasm of youth (in times of being a Mason) is a great thing, it needs to be tempered with the respect of the past and the realization that somethings should not be changed.  Not everything done the 'old way' is bad... its gotten us this far.  (A lesson I still work on remembering at times!)


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Nov 30, 2008)

Brother C. It is hard to believe that you have been singled out in your lodge for any deliberate disrespect, as a MM looking in from the outside; I have not encountered such a problem, even in my lodge that is not to say it has and will not happen. Could you be confusing equality with Masonic maturity? There is somewhat of a difference.  I believe that any brother received into our fraternity as an EA, FC of MM is just as equal to anyone in the lodge. I hope in time this will change, so just hang in there I believe it will work itself out.


----------



## caeservi (Nov 30, 2008)

I haven't met with any disrespect from the older brethren; but then I am very lucky to be in a great lodge which harps on the ritualistic work.  I was raised on March 13th, and in May, at RW Henley's exam I earned a B certificate, just barely missing out on an A certificate (I flubbed the last 2 paragraphs of the master lecture, which I have since corrected and earned an A certificate this month at RW Stogner's forum and exam).  I think the older guys love to see my genuine love, enthusiasm, and zeal for the craft.  But like I said, I'm in a great lodge.


----------



## JTM (Dec 2, 2008)

heh.  young people took over my lodge.  the older guys have been great and refuse to partake in much other than lodge auditing, grading, and teaching ritual. 

shoot, the master at BU#129 is 23 or 24.


----------



## JEbeling (Dec 3, 2008)

I think this is a great lesson in Masonry.. ! The idea of "Takeing Over" a lodge.. ! The Idea of "Change".. ! listen to the charge of the Master in the lodge during instalation.. ! it address this word change.. ! All the older Master Masons have seen a lot of change in our lodges.. some good others not so good..? but I think all older Master Masons understand that Masonary is an evolation.. ! it is not something that can't be molded.. ! but I think that sometime younger masons think in the terms of days, weeks... while older Maons think in the terms of months, years.. ? just because you have learned the work and an "A" certificate doesn't translate into knowing everything about masonry.. ! you now have the tool and how you use the tool will depend on your skills .. ! the skills of getting along with *ALL* the brothern.. not just the ones in your group or the group of those who do the work .. ! understand you are now a master mason.. and your now on the level of the others.. not looking down.. !


----------



## caeservi (Dec 3, 2008)

like I said, I'm in a great lodge, and am lucky to be there


----------



## JTM (Dec 3, 2008)

when i say "took over our lodge" i don't mean in a disrespectful way.  both sides were happy for it.  the older guys opened the door and stopped working in degrees to let us go for it.  same for the leadership in the lodge, etc.  it's also a work in progress... the district instructor is there (and is continually taking a smaller and smaller role), as well as district dep, as far as i can see.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 3, 2008)

We are all creatures of habit and don’t like change. Although change is not always bad, I, in my heart believe we are all in great Lodges and our older brothers, like myself e.g. I am one of the old ones have to make some changes, remember we where young once. Like I told you the other night, keep up your good work and they will change, there’s that word again. Ha-ha.


----------



## owls84 (Dec 3, 2008)

As Brother Tom mentioned earlier the younger members have basically taken a more diplomatic approach to the older members by sitting down with them previously to meeting and aswering their questions about what we are wanting to do. I has really earned their respect and time and time again they have walked up to me after a meeting and told me how proud they are of us. Maybe some of the Brothers that have an issue need to sit with the older Brothers and ask them what some of their concerns are.


----------



## JEbeling (Dec 3, 2008)

Don't get me wrong.. ! I think the younger members should step up and take a more active role in Lodge.. ! but understand I was a younger member once.. ! and we steped up and took charge.. ! now its their time.. ! its not about change .. ! its about the circle of life.. !


----------



## TexMass (Dec 3, 2008)

Does anyone know the du-guard and sign of a Past Master?

Du-guard: arms folded
Sign: head shaking no

I love that joke.


----------



## JTM (Dec 3, 2008)

either that or resting their chin on their chest and snoring when the minutes are being read.  seen that a few times.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, you know, some of those minutes are SOOOO exciting! ;-)


----------



## JTM (Dec 4, 2008)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Well, you know, some of those minutes are SOOOO exciting! ;-)



i say this jokingly, of course, but i'm pretty sure the favorite part of stated meeting for a secretary is reading the minutes.


----------



## lee c smith jr (Dec 4, 2008)

cpmorgan,
What kind of disrespect are you subjected to? You dont need to give too many details, but I don't understand fully. Is it something done to you or is it what's not done that upsets you. In my experience, some of the older master masons tend to place distance between themselves and a newer brother. I experienced this with several brothers that ended up being some of my best friends and guides. The only reason that I could come up with was that older brethern have seen alot of dropouts. In addition they have usually suffered and/or lost alot. Some felt that they were just trying to protect themselves until they could see if we were going to stick.  Remember Masons are people too...NO PEDESTALS!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 6, 2008)

Good reply Brother Lee.


----------



## js4253 (Dec 7, 2008)

Some people, including Masons, like to brag about their accomplishments, tenure and knowledge to the point of making a newby feel inferior .  I find that the people who gain my respect are quiet, dedicated, loyal and know their work.  They don't have to brag, they just set example.  Most of the time they will not correct anyone unless asked.  But you can bet their answer will be correct.  This is the type of Mason I hope to be someday.


----------



## GMO (Jan 8, 2009)

Gentlemen, change is tough.  I have watched Bro. Joey and Blake work hard at being good Masons (and they are), but as a 40 (almost) year Mason and at age 60 I still find things difficult because I have always pushed the envelope.  Last Sat. I was at a York Rite meeting, not only was I the youngest there, I was the only one NOT retired.  Most of thse guys have forgotten making a living, family, job obligations, etc.  To all the YOUNG Masons - you are the ones who will run the show down the road; remember the lessons you are learning now.

Glen A. Sachtleben
Gonzales #30


----------

